# A woodshed is born...



## MRNDAD (Jul 18, 2009)

Lay out the 4 corners and commence to augurin'!!!


----------



## MRNDAD (Jul 18, 2009)

I wish I could remember what it was like to dig holes with a shovel....


----------



## MRNDAD (Jul 18, 2009)

The augur is a great rig except when you hit some buried concrete blocks...sooo..time to bring out the other Kubota with the back hoe on it to pop those nuggets out..


----------



## MRNDAD (Jul 18, 2009)

Almost feels like cheating when you have plenty of tools to work with...


----------



## MRNDAD (Jul 18, 2009)

Posts in and plumbed...band joist nailed around the top for stability...gaining...


----------



## MRNDAD (Jul 18, 2009)

Rafter layout and cutting...


----------



## MRNDAD (Jul 18, 2009)

Rafters get nailed on..plywood sheathing to come later...


----------



## MRNDAD (Jul 18, 2009)

Lattice installed on the back wall...still have the 2 side walls to lattice up and sheath the roof...then put down the rolled roofing...lay pallets on the ground inside...and fill it full of wood. Could finish this a lot quicker..but I am so bored with not much to do that I am milking this project for all its worth..


----------



## pyromaniac guy (Jul 18, 2009)

outstanding pics...


----------



## LAH (Aug 15, 2009)

Any updates on this?


----------



## BarkBuster20 (Aug 15, 2009)

LAH said:


> Any updates on this?



lol you heard the man hes milking it


----------



## LAH (Aug 16, 2009)

hee hee


----------



## BigPITA (Aug 20, 2009)

MRNDAD said:


> Almost feels like cheating when you have plenty of tools to work with...



*dreams of having plenty of tools to work with*


----------



## Woodcutteranon (Sep 7, 2009)

what kind of roof are you going to put on it?


----------



## TheLazyBFarm (Sep 8, 2009)

Where be the pics of the finished shed?


----------



## Ted J (Sep 20, 2009)

What shed.... I don see no shed!! 

That milk is sour by now!!!


----------



## Mike Van (Sep 21, 2009)

Well, lets see - Up in NH, he could be snowed in by now. Or, the job got shut down by osha or the zoning board. Or, one of the worst, the wife didn't like it :censored:


----------



## Ted J (Sep 21, 2009)

Mike Van said:


> Well, lets see - Up in NH, he could be snowed in by now. Or, the job got shut down by osha or the zoning board. Or, one of the worst, the wife didn't like it :censored:



Mike... he had lattice on it..... you think that was his idea??


----------

